
There’s no better place than oceans for cleaen power. Why'd it take us so long? - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_juice/2015/10/block_island_wind_farm_off_rhode_island_finally_brings_wind_power_to_america.html
======
Eyes2design
LOL, that is Wrong. Look up Liquid Fluoride Thorium Reactors. This is the
Cleanest most useful power source for it's by-products. P238, U233-U235, and
runs on the most accessible and abundant stuff on earth.

